

Ask HN: Best Hardware/Software Solution to Monitor Small Business Traffic - data6057

I'm a small business owner and I would like to monitor the internet / IM traffic for our 10 employees. Can you provide recommendations for the best Hardware / Software solution to monitor and block internet / IM usage?
======
Travis
Unless you're hiring workers at low wages (data entry type stuff), I wouldn't
bother filtering the net. It'll create more problems (and cost money) than it
solves.

If your employees are fairly reasonable, you should explain the policy to
them. Tell them nothing is blocked, but here are the acceptable uses. Then set
easily measurable standards that they have to perform up to.

Put this way -- if they're getting the work done, why do you care?

